# New guide post



## rick50 (Sep 15, 2009)

I never could see my trailer when backing down to pick the boat up , so I made me some guide post to solve that problem. I am going to be putting pvc pipe over the top the poles.

Should I leave the poles white or paint them green to match the boat? 

These are going on my 17' nitro.


----------



## huntinfool (Sep 15, 2009)

*WHITE*

If you paint them dark they will blen in with the water and be hard to see in the dark. The lighter they are the easier they will be to see. Also you could put the new guide post lights on top. Those make it easy to see also and then you could paint them any color you wanted.

PS I just put a set on my boat this weekend and I hope to take it out soon and give it a test run.


----------



## cyberflexx (Sep 15, 2009)

I agree, White.. Like huntingfool said, It would be hard to see in low light conditions


----------



## Specknreds (Sep 15, 2009)

Looks good!! 

Hey, I've got another welding project I'm working on :roll: You'll be the first to know as soon as I get ready. :lol:


----------



## rick50 (Sep 16, 2009)

Well I put the new guide post on today.

Had to make my own u bolts, could not find the size I needed...

Thanks for the replies on what to do about the color of the guide post... I m not sure , but I think huntinfool likes the color ..... GREEN, no just kidding I seen the color white in large letters and marked in bold. lol.........

Thanks Again

Hey Specknreds let me know about the welding project......


----------



## huntinfool (Sep 16, 2009)

Looks good! They might need to be a bit taller to be seen once you start down the ramp, but you could put the lights on top and that would help.


----------

